# The Greatest Art Song in History



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

As well as its greatest performance.

Mahler and Schubert be damned.






This is what happens when I search for weird philosophical quotes on YouTube.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, that's going to be stuck in my head for a long time.


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok then, what exactly did I just watch? lol


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha, I didn't think this would get any replies. Still got about 100 views though, as well as a like.

I knew you guys would enjoy this stuff. You're just too embarrassed to admit it.


----------

